

Chatroulette Forum - webzone

Guys, do you know what forum did Andrey (chatroulette) promoted his site first time? DOes anybody know ?
======
aitoehigie
your title is really misleading

~~~
webzone
what really happens is not misleading but mistyping (can I edit that ?) guys
...focus at the question please .. thanks

~~~
robg
Yes, you can edit the title. If you want people to click on it, you need to
accurately describe what you're after. Right now it reads like spam.

~~~
webzone
how ? I couldn't find any edit button..thanks

~~~
robg
It disappears if you don't edit in the first hour or two.

~~~
webzone
Oh ok, thanks

